# First African Cichlid Tank



## flybywags (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, This is my first time posting here. I have been reading for a while trying to figure some things out (mainly the basics of keeping/breeding African Cichlids). I'm looking for some info on what to use for rocks in the tank and the substrate.

First, let me get you a rundown of what I'll be doing. I recently obtained a 29 gallon tank during a sale that my LFS was holding. I will be using a Fluval 205 on it and am in the process of building a stand and possibly doing a 3D background (we'll see how it turns out). I will also probably end up fashioning some sort of lighting rig and have yet to purchase a heater. I have a 55 gallon Amazon tank setup currently, so I'm not new to the aquarium game, but I'm a bit lost when it comes to African Cichlids.

Due to the size of the tank, I'm hoping to keep Neolamprologus Brichardi and breed them. From what I understand they are a good beginner fish and I'm interested to see the brood mentality they exhibit. I have read that they like a rocky atmosphere, but I have no idea what kind of rock to use and what kind of substrate to use. I recently bought a 50lb bag of pool filter sand as I have heard it's good for an African tank. I also understand from my ventures on this site that plants and drift wood really have no place in this setup.

So, after that lengthy explanation, my main question is, how do I most effectively decorate a tank that is condusive for breeding Neolamprologus Brichardi? I appreciate any help you can provide and I'll make sure to post pictures as my project progresses. Thanks.


----------



## flybywags (Feb 17, 2012)

And just for fun, I included a picture of my Amazon tank. (Sorry for the poor quality of the picture.)


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

The substrate doesn't matter, they're not big diggers. You can use what you have or go with sand, either one. Just don't go deep with it. Just use enough to cover the bottom.

Use rocks that allow for caves and stack them at least double high around the back or back and sides. Anything will do. Go with what you like. Place them directly on the tank bottom and fill in around them.

There's nothing wrong with using plants or driftwood, go with what you like.

Lots of pics in the Tanks Section of the forum. Use the drop down to select 'Tang Species'.


----------



## flybywags (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Prov, I'll post pictures at it develops. I'm going to build the stand tonight (at least the skeleton of it, I'll probably skin it later) and try and get the first coat of cement on the 3D back ground to see how it looks. I'll definitely check out the pictures you suggested.


----------



## flybywags (Feb 17, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of the tank as it is coming along. The last picture is of my ten gallon future multi tank. Just need to get some escargot shells to put in there and I want to add some pebbles as well. Thanks for any feedback you have. 








This is my 29 gallon with DIY stand. I'll post it with everything in it later.









Some of the rocks I purchased from a local hardscape company. Just bought another 60 lbs. It's called Carder Rock and from what I understand it is a form of granite and comes from a quarry in Maryland. It looks great in the water. I got about 100 lbs for $12. Not too shabby. More pictures will be posted tonight.









And this is my 10 gallon tank. I really like the hardscape for it. Let me know if you have any suggestions.

Thanks again!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The, hardscape in the 10G looks great but in my experience Brichardi are cave spawners. If you create a cave from one big rock lying on top of two smaller ones, it is virtually guaranteed that they will chose that cave as spawning site!


----------



## flybywags (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback fmueller. My plan was to use the 10 gallon as either a grow out tank or preferably a multi tank. From what I have read about multis they seem really interesting and sound like a lot of fun to keep a small colony in a smaller tank. So I want to litter the bottom of it with some shells. Do you think that would work for them?


----------



## flybywags (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys, here is my 29 gallon tank with all the rocks in it. Please let me know what you think. I'm hoping to start stocking in a couple weeks, just need to get a heater and light for the tank and I'm good to go. As always, suggestions and critiques are more than welcome. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like your stacking intentions were good but they look really tight and I don't see many (if any) caves for the fish to fit inside...I like the sand and the rocks though. Also a black background would look great.


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Rocks are stacked too tightly imo.

If you can find some slate to help make caves it would be great.

You could make a table like system. Rocks next to eachother with slate on top and then more rocks ontop of that and etc...


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Also sometimes less is more :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the rocks themselves but agree that maybe a couple less and a little more open in the middle bottom. Just a little though...like 1/2" to 1" more, max.

I would not go table or slate though as it looks more natural with a jumble and homogenous rocks. :thumb:

Maintenance tip...allow one Python-diameter space around all rock piles. This allows easy vacuuming of substrate around the rocks. Also, allows you to scrape algae off the glass without moving the rocks every week. :thumb:


----------

